# Fetch Quest



## .TakaM (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a game James Goode _"Cocopuffs"_ and I have been working on for awhile, you may notice some similar graphics to our last game. This is basically our last game reborn, and much better.
I won't tell you too much about what we plan to do with this game yet, but to receive the latest news and downloads you can follow the games progress on the official:













*Downloads:*



Mirror

*Category:* Action Adventure Platformer
*File Size:* ~7 Mbs
*Windows:* Yes
*Mac:* No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NOTE:*
This isn't so much a 'get people excited for the game' demo, as it is just us fishing for bugs and criticism. None of the rooms you see will be in the final game, and many of the graphics will change. We just wanted to make sure our engine is bug free and fun to play before we start working on the actual game.

*So please! Let us know what you think.*

There are a total of *5* health upgrades and *100* gems in this engine demo. Other than that there's not much to do, once again this isn't the main game just the engine. We're trying to tune it up before starting the main game.

*Controls:*
Arrows - Move
Z - Jump
X - Sword
C - Ball
Enter - Pause [use the pause menu for graphic options]

[All these can be done midair]
Up + X - Uppercut
Left/Right + X[hold] - Sword Dash
Down + X[midair only] - Ground Stab

F1 - Info/controls
F2- Restart
F3 - Record Video (series of screenshots)



I almost forgot! We'd like to take this opportunity to appeal to any and all talented composers, we're looking for someone to join our humble team who can continue an atmosphere similar to the one in this demo.
If you're interested, email me at:
*[email protected]*
Include any examples/etc you please
[edit]We've found our composer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/edit]

Cheers!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks very nice indeed, if this game were to be a release it would sell.
Other than that, keep it up its looking sweet!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm getting 15-19 FPS on my machine (though the music and sound effects seem normal).
Windows 7 HP, Core 2 Duo, 3GB RAM, Geforce 7300LE.
Only at about 60% CPU while the game is running... but if it loses focus my CPU usage drops majorly, and when I bring focus back to the game the FPS _counter_ jumps up to 50-60 for a second, but then  drops back down (as the CPU usage goes back up).

 FPS goes up to ~30 when I'm in an area near the top that doesn't have much scenery (objects are fine, it seems to be scenery that's bad), so perhaps it's some collision checking that's done too often?
Uploading the vid to youtube now.

Also the hitbox of the character when spin-jumping seems too tall.


Please keep us updated, this is awesome.

EDIT: Nevermind about the vid, my screen recoding is fucked up and I don't have the time to fix it right now, but I played again and it's most definitely a case of too much land on screen causing the slowdown.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Apr 29, 2011)

This game is fantastic, very well made.

Might I suggest that you make the wall-kicking thing a little easier so that players can grab the health a little easier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I love it, great job.


----------



## Snorlax (May 1, 2011)

Woah, that wall-kicking is hard!
Other than that, great work, love it, and I love the art-style.


----------



## zeromac (May 1, 2011)

Wow this look amazing! Was this engine hand-built by your team?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2011)

This game looks awesome!
I'm gonna try it...


----------



## Deleted-273695 (May 1, 2011)

Loves the loading text as you start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the game is nice but the controls are abit wierd for me.
It's just because I don't play games with the left side of the keyboard that much but I do like all the spriting that you've done for this.
Continue the great work man!

~iHackedit


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Okay got my recording fixed.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HDWflBApoU[/youtube]


----------



## Law (May 1, 2011)

Is this the game the Japanese people told you to make?

Either way it needs more hats.


----------



## Masterpaul (May 1, 2011)

Dam that is impressive.

*Posts merged*

Dam that is impressive.


----------



## Cyan (May 1, 2011)

.Takam ! you're back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's great to see you are working on something again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy to see you continue working on your projects, I thought you abandoned everything after your little big adventure plateform.
I went to your website few times but there weren't any new content.


PS : you should link your little preview to the full picture on your blog


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 1, 2011)

Looks great!

I'll definitely be trying this! I love the graphical style!


----------



## Forstride (May 1, 2011)

Commented on it on the GMC, but I figured I'd do it here too.

Pretty much any game that you get involved with is amazing.  You're one of the best spriters out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The movement and gameplay was so smooth, and the smooth animations made it feel so much smoother.  Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Issac (May 1, 2011)

Welcome back .TakaM! 
Looks impressive, very impressive!
loving your artwork as always


----------



## .TakaM (May 4, 2011)

Oh wow, this thread exploded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rydian*
Did you try turning vsync off or switching to 30fps in the pause menu?
There really isn't much left to optimize, the game's being made in GameMaker which unfortunately just isn't super efficient.

*zeromac*
So far our team consists of me and James, he handles code, I handle graphics, we handle game design and mechanics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Cyan*
Haha thanks, I have been meaning to hyperlink that along with the other examples... I kinda wanna work out why I'm putting off doing it before I actually do it, or maybe that's the dilemma itself... hmm..

Thanks guys, all feedback is very appreciated so don't hold back. We've already changed some things since this demo based on feedback, wall jumping is easier, etc...
We're almost finished with the fundamental gameplay and then we can really start on the fun game work.

And lastly, it's nice to see I left a mark here, I know I've kinda disappeared since losing interest in the scene. But I'll make sure to keep you guys personally updated on the game.


----------



## Nujui (May 4, 2011)

I've actually tried recording with fraps with this, it worked well but I only could see the video in the corner of the screen. Weird.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2011)

Vsync, FPS, Scale, and Fullscreen were all toggled and there was not a noticeable improvement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've used Game Maker so I know it's not exactly a speed demon, but it shouldn't be like this...


----------



## .TakaM (May 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Vsync, FPS, Scale, and Fullscreen were all toggled and there was not a noticeable improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.
Although this isn't a great point for you personally, but James has optimized the crap outta our engine to the point you're the only one to report major slowdown.
Maybe we'll be able to figure out something but I really don't know what's left.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2011)

It might be something up with my machine as a game like that shouldn't lag on these specs at all.


----------



## Shockwind (May 4, 2011)

Wow. It looks great. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## .TakaM (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys, just letting you know we've released an updated demo. The download link in the OP has been updated, you can visit our blog for a slightly detailed changelist, and here's a quick video showing some of the changes:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6xZOKO58wk[/youtube]

As always, all feedback appreciated.


----------



## Nujui (May 28, 2011)

Weird, the demo won't let me play because of my graphics card. I could play before though.


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

looks really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demo ?!!


----------



## Cyan (May 28, 2011)

It has a metroidvania feeling, you can change area and come back.
Will you have to find power ups to access new/previous areas?


----------



## .TakaM (May 28, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Weird, the demo won't let me play because of my graphics card. I could play before though.You mean to say our first demo (1.0) ran fine for you and 1.1 does not? Do you get an error message or anything? Would you mind checking that the 1.0 demo still works for you?
> 
> QUOTE(Cyan @ May 28 2011, 09:44 PM) It has a metroidvania feeling, you can change area and come back.
> Will you have to find power ups to access new/previous areas?


Yes, you won't start out with every single ability you have in this demo, and there are more we're saving for the full game.


----------



## Nujui (May 28, 2011)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I meant the new demo. The older one would let me play just fine. The new one gave me  a error message saying:

Failed to initialize drawing surfaces. Please check that your graphics card meets the minimum  requirements and that your drivers are up to date.  if your card has little memory try going to a lower resolution


----------



## Waflix (May 28, 2011)

This looks really awesome. The only thing you need now is an actual story. And one question: Does the sound of killing a plant come from Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles for DS?


----------



## Rydian (May 28, 2011)

Still all slow, damn.


----------



## Waflix (May 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Still all slow, damn.



Even my slow PC does work faster than yours. Maybe you have some other programs running that influence the speed.


OFF-TOPIC


Spoiler



Yay! 400th post!


----------



## .TakaM (May 29, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> No I meant the new demo. The older one would let me play just fine. The new one gave me  a error message saying:
> 
> Failed to initialize drawing surfaces. Please check that your graphics card meets the minimum  requirements and that your drivers are up to date.  if your card has little memory try going to a lower resolutionAnd the first demo definitely still works for you? We didn't make any major changes to the overall engine between demos so I don't really know what to say... Did you try a lower resolution or check your drivers are up to date?
> 
> ...


Really sorry about this, again I don't know what to say, you and Duskye are the only ones to experience such major problems so it's a bit odd.
I can tell you, my PC bluescreens if I have youtube playing, winamp playing, and an animated gif on my screen, but the game runs fine :/


----------



## Nujui (May 29, 2011)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's maybe the drivers as I just re did my computer, so let me check if I need any new drivers. And yes I did use lower resolutions. Didn't work.


----------

